# Asian NFs?



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

I am Korean and INFP.

Brother: ESTP
Mom: INFJ (unhealthy)
Dad: ISTP (unhealthy)


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm 100% chinese, but born here in the USA.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Probably 100% southern Chinese, but born in Indonesia and raised 10 years in Indonesia, then 8 years in the Philippines, and now I live in Chicago. Third culture Asian INFP raised by SJ parents here.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

1/4 Japanese, 5th generation Canadian through my paternal grandfather. I am my father's eldest, my father is my grandfather's eldest, and my grandfather was my great-grandfather's eldest. Thankfully it stops at my great-grandfather otherwise I'd have to worry about inheriting some family sword eventually, or some such nonsense.

Both my father and I are INFP, one of my brother's is ENFP, and my grandfather's sister (my "bad"/"mean"/"strange"/"weird" GREAT-auntie, as she likes to call herself) is ENFJ. We are, collectively, the freaks of the family, and probably frustrate each other as much as we do the rest of the family.


----------



## goldentryst (May 17, 2011)

100% Coreano ~


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

cam3llia said:


> I'm CBC (Canadian-born Chinese)
> I think that traditionally speaking, Asians place an emphasis of importance on T over F.
> They would probably prefer J over P also.
> -*Education>Everything else
> ...


I'd have to agree on the three things that I've bolded. I guess that's why Asians are always so tight-knit with their parents even thought they might be strict with you.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

100% Vietnamese. My parents have very different personality types than I do (my mom is ESFJ and my dad is ESTx). It's not too hard being raised by them by they definitely get on my nerves sometimes.


----------



## Xn18 (Mar 1, 2011)

Seeker said:


> I had a Korean roommate who was all about suppressing emotion and not feeling. She thought that my emotional reactions weird. She was always telling me that I should not let my boyfriend know that I was upset about what he had done. In her relationships with men, she was passive-aggressive, cold, and detached. She also viewed female friendships as being some competition over the available men. I don't get that. Most of my friendships involve us trying to help each other meet the right guy.


My wife is Korean, and an ENFP. One of our Korean friends, an INTJ, has told me: the majority of Koreans are ISTJ -- that might help explain your former roommate. During our four years of marriage, my wife has introduced me to a lot of her Korean friends, most of whom I would guess are Thinkers. So far, none of them that I know of have ever looked down on my INFPness. They all seem to find it rather wonderful.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Howdy, and to the the OP; "kiddan?" . I'm of Indian origin. My Dad's from Delhi, born in 1945 when Delhi was part of Panjab, but is bow a State in it's own right. My mum is from Bihar. I'm not a Hindu; I'm an atheist. I was born and raise in the UK and I don't think I was pushed towards becoming an ENFP. My sister is an ISTJ, my Mum is an ENTJ and my Dad is an ISFP. So, you can see we're all pretty different in our own ways. My parents are religious, but did not force religion on me. Indeed the only thing that was forced upon me was the following languages:

1. Hindi
2. Urdu
3. Panjabi. 

I'm grateful that they were too I might add, as being multilingual has proved to be so incredibly useful for me that it's unbelievable.


I suppose to some extent I'm very much so in touch with my heritage; but my atheism is tolerated, and my family aren't that "traditional" with me; but that's because I'm more of a free thinker and so traditionalism won't fly with me. I can see what you mean; especially Panjabi culture can appear a little NF as it were; but I don't know. Indian culture is vast. The Delhi culture of my Dad us different to my Mum's Bihari culture, which is hugely different from my cousin's husband's Marathi culture etc etc.


----------



## alexander (Jan 1, 2011)

ABC. Parents from Taiwan. Raised with a sense of traditional asian culture and grew up with american influence. Traveled to Taiwan/Asia quite a bit throughout my lifetime. Have a larger sense of the world/different cultures from travels.

Dad: ESFJ
Mom: INFX


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

German/malaysian/japanese but born in finland.

Dad: ENTJ
Mom: ISTJ

Growing up in a very TJ environment made me want to rebel against it. My brother is an ENFP as well but with a higher F function... which can be annoying with his ridiculous impulsiveness.
Also, I've grown up in a very international/metropolitan environment my whole life... so yeah. Went to several different schools/countries. Also been to many different countries. The other ENFP I know is scottish, he's my ex. He used to live in singapore and malaysia when he was younger. Now he's in dubai working as a game designer. 
Never met someone as 'insane' as myself...
But why asians? >.> I don't have any asian friends except this british/asian dude with an afro, he's cool.

Also, I love all cultures.


----------



## Paradoxical Illusion (Dec 21, 2013)

29 INFP chinese guy from texas here, I really want to find an INFP lady soulmate, really want something meaningful. I am a deep person. The heart feels really when there is no soulful communication and understanding. I feel that the ot her types don't understand INFP the way INFP understands INFP. Where can I find INFP lady that believes in the INFP-INFP soulmate ideal? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

30, Vietnamese,born and raised in California, enfp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shia (Jun 11, 2016)

INFJ from the Philippines here. ❤


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

My mother has South Asian origin and Indian (dont really know where) was ENTJ.

My father has indian origin is ISTJ. But they come from Mauritius and all is very complicated in it xD

And my ENFP friend comes from Iran.


----------

